# Sweet Shogun !



## harpon (Feb 11, 2019)

'86- Height of Japanese consumer production- before shifting to Malasia-

Beautiful sea green, 53 cm seat tube, DOUBLE BUTTED Tange tubing, 700 C era

I have great respect for this frame- The Jap paint in the mid-80's was generally outstanding
and I'm tempted by low pricing- alas I have no use for it, but it might make a great electric bike with riser bars

Small puncture damage,  I'd personally just sweat with solder- I don't think it's structural.  Plaid brand Folk Art Shimmer aqua marine is a close match for touch paint, maybe mix in a hint of greener gloss
$99/ Offer,  $32 shipping

Buy it before I change my mind!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Shogun-Selectra-Lugged-Steel-Road-Bike-Frame-Sea-Green-53cm-Tange-Infinity/283358328475?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=e5ac21abf9454eb690216bb2892ac016&pid=100010&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=323682515890&itm=283358328475&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------

